# Stage III done & took some pics of everything. Thought I would share.



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Got the allroad back from my indy last week after he upgraded and iron out all the little kinks in the tuning and have been slowly getting used to it esp since I want to break in the power with the TIP trans. I had never driven any other stage III Audi before, so the difference vs where I was before the change was night and day. I want to thank my mechanic Raudel at Reisu Motorsports as he busted his butt in getting the car perfect before handing it off to me and Mike at VAST was truly a pleasure to work with. They tweaked and tweaked until they were both very happy. Car is a whole new machine 

Here are some random pics....

*Defrost vent boost pod installed (FYI, RNS-E is for sale if anyone is interested in it):*



















Here is a DIY on the install and where I got the pod if anyone is interested:

http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/msgs/94752.phtml

*Motor in the car:*










*Plasti-Dipped the outer grill trim*


























This was my 2nd to last revision log. Dont have the newest one yet:[/B]










*Motor pulled*


































*Cleaned the engine bay some*










*Found out why the car was vibrating on accel *










*Replaced with some Raxles*


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Sounds like a blast. I like the grill dip. I did an exploratory shopping list on 034's site. Just the basic pre-power adder mods were over 1k.

I was planning just a snub mount and DTS bar. How much better is the rear carrier mount and motor mounts?


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

bengone1 said:


> Sounds like a blast. I like the grill dip. I did an exploratory shopping list on 034's site. Just the basic pre-power adder mods were over 1k.
> 
> I was planning just a snub mount and DTS bar. How much better is the rear carrier mount and motor mounts?


Yea, it adds up....FAST

I got the rear carrier and motor mounts when mine failed. Hell, a lot of the upgrades were done to replace OEM parts. The motor mounts made a lot of diff to me as far as feeling the car and what seems to be shifting speeds (could be mental) The street density mounts are def something you should consider and not the track density esp if this is a daily driver. The rear diff mount was done due to my OEM one being all cracked. I got it for a good price and thought it would be worth a shot in diagnosing a small clunk I heard coming from back there every now and then and it did, so I was happy with it. Did it give me much of a better feel in driving, not that I noticed to be honest.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

My allroad is a 64k mile 6sp and I got it on a lift for the first time Saturday. The rear carrier bushing looked good and only minor cracking on the suspension bits. I planned on the Street density motor mounts when I need them as well as a poly snub and DTS mount. I don't think the vibes will be noticeable. It is a daily driver/ family hauler. What do you think of the Bilstein/GEN2 combo?


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Did you just rebuild the trans or did you upgrade it somehow? Those are really impressive numbers and should be a hoot to drive.


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

bengone1 said:


> My allroad is a 64k mile 6sp and I got it on a lift for the first time Saturday. The rear carrier bushing looked good and only minor cracking on the suspension bits. I planned on the Street density motor mounts when I need them as well as a poly snub and DTS mount. I don't think the vibes will be noticeable. It is a daily driver/ family hauler. What do you think of the Bilstein/GEN2 combo?



Personally, I enjoy them esp since I only ride on L1, so the stiffer rebound rate is perfect. I have let many people drive it that have stock suspension and they all get out with a smile on their face. There are def some allroaders around you that have the setup, so if you are ever ready to consider it, ask around for a ride. I know a lot of the allroaders over at quattroworld, so if you need help finding someone let me know.


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

I got a completely built trans, a recalibrated valve body and also an upgraded torque converter all from 517trans in NJ. They send it to me on a pallet and I returned mine on a pallet to them after the swap was done.

http://www.517trans.com/


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been watching this car over on quattroworld even though I don't post anything over there because that forum just seems so unorganized. It def. makes me want to modify mine. Thanks for sharing the progress over here:thumbup: I met Adam(zawa) a few weeks back. I'm def. interested in that RNS-E if you want to PM me. Thanks, Scott


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks Scott. Once you start modding, it is hard to stop. Take your time and mod while repairing things or while performing routine maintenance. That way you dont really splurge too much and sometimes upgrades are actually cheaper than stock replacements.

I sent you a PM about the RNS-E just not also. Let me know if you have any questions.

Also, QW is a little confusing, but I enjoy it mainly since there are a LOT of allroaders there. I am actually used to the format now. Took me a while though


----------

